# Gattuso nel finale di partita di Pisa - Spal. Video.



## admin (5 Aprile 2016)

Ecco come Rino Gattuso ha vissuto il finale di partita di Pisa - Spal, partita vinta dai padroni di casa allenati dall'ex centrocampista rossonero.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Djici (5 Aprile 2016)

La sua rabbia e la sua voglia di entrare in campo mi fanno pensare a Simeone.
Poi probabilmente il confronto finisce li.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Aprile 2016)

mi ha gasato, lo ammetto, anche se ha ancora parecchia strada da fare


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Mi è sembrata una cosa nella norma.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Aprile 2016)

Uomo rozzo, rozzissimo, ma vero, uno dei pochi rimasti nel mondo del calcio.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Aprile 2016)

quanto manca in campo.... io amo quest'uomo


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Aprile 2016)

Se non fosse per il piccolo particolare che allena il Pisa, sarei stato contento per lui...


----------



## Marilson (5 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per il piccolo particolare che allena il Pisa, sarei stato contento per lui...



de, particolare da poco vedrai


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (5 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Pantalone blu, camicia nera aperta sul petto, scarpe da tennis ed orologio da 10mila euro.
Grande Ringhio spacca tutto


----------



## Lorenzo (5 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ma chi è il tipo a cui ha rifilato un ceffone?


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2016)

Si sta facendo la gavetta, com'è giusto che sia, poi un giorno chissà non possa diventare un grande allenatore.


----------

